# beaver trapping



## prairewhitetail (Nov 9, 2009)

i have just started trapping beavers and for about a week now i havent trapped any. ive tried putting traps on paths, runs, and in front of the hut but no luck. any tips


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

diamond rings work very well :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL :lol:

Are you sure you've got beavers in the area??? make sure you have fresh mud on the dam and new widdled sticks and new mud on the lodge.

Then just keep doing what you're doing. Make a few scent mounds. You should pick up the majority of the beaver your first check. Saturate the area with a lot of traps and leave them alone for a couple of days.

xdeano


----------



## prairewhitetail (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah there is beaver there. the dam has been fixed several times and ive seen them but no luck with the traps.

whats a diamond ring???


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

prairewhitetail said:


> whats a diamond ring???


Turn the thought process from the trapping line to the home front and you will catch on. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## prairewhitetail (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah i got it thanks


----------

